# 2012 Sentra Fuel Door bent- won't close properly



## chessi3802 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello,
My 2012 Sentra fuel door is bent and will not close properly. If I can get it closed it usually will not always "pop" open when I pull the release. Not fun I need gas and no one there to pry open with a screwdriver. Dealer told me it would NOT be covered under my extended warranty and would cost about $250 to repair- new door, paint and installation. Any instructions ow how to disassemble and install a new door anywhere? What paint is used silver? Please post... thanks


----------



## peacenlove613 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a similar problem. Did you ever figure it out?


----------



## chessi3802 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello,
Unfortunately, I have not. Dealer will not cover it because it is bent. Funny how one time a tech mentioned something about my fuel door but the service rep kinda brushed under the carpet. I guess I should look through my paperwork. One day I HAD to literally pry it open with a screwdriver. Now, I just drive around with a screwed up door that won't always open/close. Sigh.. You can find a replacement door cheap online but have to get it painted and installing it. Sigh


----------



## chessi3802 (Sep 2, 2015)

got lucky found a used silver door on eBay for $30. Two torx head screws and the "new" one was installed. Easy!


----------



## peacenlove613 (Nov 9, 2015)

chessi3802 said:


> got lucky found a used silver door on eBay for $30. Two torx head screws and the "new" one was installed. Easy!



Thanks I'm going to look around for one.


----------



## chessi3802 (Sep 2, 2015)

Look around eBay or local junkyards. I waited months to find a decently priced used on on eBay. The only thing I had to change out was the attached gas cap on the door I bought. If it comes with a cap just test fit to see if the threads match. If not,carefully, pry out the mounting tab with a flat screwdriver and swap out. Good luck! I SO wanted to give the service rep at my dealership an earful today- you wanted $300 to fix this?! grrrr


----------



## Ferrari (Aug 10, 2016)

*bending?*

my mechanic bent it back in to shape but believe it or not it was only a very temporary fix! strange. i have to bang the hinge area of the thing every time i pump gas, after i pull the lever to open.:|


----------



## DriveDrunker (Jun 7, 2019)

+1 For this problem, exact same problem as Mr. Ferrari w/ my 2012 Nissan Sentra and looking for a solution.


----------

